# Fast nummus.



## NickoCairns (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi guys, when filleting if you end up with small scraps off the ribs etc, slice them very finely, place in a non-metallic bowl. To cook the fish add the juice of one orange (or lemon/lime). A clove of minced/diced garlic, half a finely sliced (or blended) white/brown onion. Then cover and put into the fridge for 30mins minimum, or preferably overnight.

This is a basic recipe, you can change it to suit you, also lemon juice works well with a couple tbsp of worcestshire and soy sauce added. Ginger, chilli and coriander are great too, as are blended shallots. Experiment and have fun, nice little starter for guests as it's not raw, the citrus cooks the fish.

When making for guests I'll use a whole fillet and slice long thin pieces, when 'cooked' I'll remove the slices from the juice and lay them out on a small plate, decorate with some coriander sprigs and cracked pepper and serve with chopsticks. Maybe a few drips of the citrus juices on the plate too.

Yummo, enjoy.

P.s. You can use vinegar at a pinch, but definitely add soy and worcestshire and maybe tobasco as the vinegar by itself can be quite harsh.


----------

